# Bees Naben, was haltet ihr davon??



## moth (23. Juli 2002)

moije!

da ich mich noch nich entscheiden kann und auch aus geldmangel nicht muss  bin ich noch am suchen und studieren passender naben zum trialen.
da sind mir die bees naben aufgefallen:
- sind billiger als ne hügi 240
- haben nen 5-klinken sperrsystem, nich 2 wie shimano!
- gibts wahlweise mit stahlkassettenkörper
- in allen möglichen farben 
- und recht leicht auch noch

der preis liegt bei unter 150 eus!


sagt mal was dazu! bei mir hält nämlich nen 2-klinken sperrsystem definitiv nicht!!

http://www.bees-schuldt.de

MFG moth


----------



## Reini (23. Juli 2002)

1.Ich denke das es keinen unterschied gibt zwischen 2 oder 5 sperrklinken....wenn doch dann klärt mich darüber auf 

2. Is der Vorteil der Hügi/CK/LX-SC der Vorteil das sie früher zumachen und man nicht so viel Tretweg "verschwendet"....


greeez
reini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (23. Juli 2002)

@ moth 
kannst mal den Jan Göhrig fragen. der fährt die bees glaub ich immer noch, zumindest hat er sie mal gefahren.


----------



## moth (23. Juli 2002)

@reini:
also bei 2 sperrklinken wird die kraft auf 2 kleine metallplättchen verteilt, bei 5 dann halt auf, was logischer weise länger halten sollten. 

thx! @biketrial
werd ich mal machen!


----------



## biketrialer (23. Juli 2002)

@biketrialer: göhrig fährt jetzt ne chris king HR

@moth: lass die finger von dem sperrklinken kram dann warte lieber bis du die kohle für ne hügi 240 zusammen hast die is echt besser, du gibst jetzt kohle fürn ne bees aus und spätestens in nem halben oder dreiviertel jahr wirste merken das nix über stirnradverzahnung geht ......
toto


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Juli 2002)

genauso seh ich das auch, bei sperklinken wenn man 2 hat is ja meist das problem das irgendwann eine haakt (wie wird das geschrieben  ) Und dann drückt die eine extrem nach außen und dann bricht meist der kassettenkörper ... Und dass kann mit 5 auch passieren. So Magura Pro Naben gabs doch schon für 120Euro oderso?
Is dochn okayer preis!?

Ronny


----------



## moth (23. Juli 2002)

oki! ich würde auch "nur" 225eus fürn laufrad mit der 240 und dx32 bezahlen, aber das is mir nochn bissl zu viel!

deswegen bin ich am überlegen ob sich singlespeed lohnt, da spart man ja die teure kassette, schalthebel, man kann (wenn man braucht) nen total altes schaltwerk nehmen - als kettenspanner versteht sich und gewicht wird auch gespart!
mehr als einen gang braucht man doch nicht oder? habe am monty noch keinen gang vermisst! 

MFG moth


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. Juli 2002)

aber du vermiest dir dann die chance beinem wettkampf teilzunehmen.

Ronny


----------



## moth (24. Juli 2002)

das hab ich sowieso nicht vor... also bis jetzt noch nich, aber dann würde sich das ja vielleciht auch noch umrüsten lassen...


...wenn das der einzige einwand ist


----------



## billi (24. Juli 2002)

wenn du schon so wenig kohle hast würde ich mir an deiner stelle glei was ordentliches kaufen ,wo andere sagen das is gut, und keine experimente machen mit singlespeed 
und das umrüsten kostet ja auch wieder was

also kauf dir ne hügi, da hast was ordentliches was auch hält und dann hast länger spass dran


----------



## moth (25. Juli 2002)

die hügi 240 hat nen alu-kassetten-körper oder?? weil dann die kassette wieder teuer wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (25. Juli 2002)

du kannst ja die 240er erstmal so fahren und wennse durch ist dann hlst dir den stahlfreilaufkörper vonder hügi fr. der passt

Ronny


----------



## moth (26. Juli 2002)

jop, ma schaun!

hab heut toto's hügi fr gesehen... könnte ja auch gleich die nehmen, das bissle mehrgewicht wirklt sicher ja praktisch nur in haltbarkeit aus!

MFG moth


----------



## Jerry (28. Juli 2002)

Kauf dir ne Hügi 240, wegen obigen Gründen und wenn die Bees man gerade etwas unter 150 kostet, lohnt sich das nicht. Leg dann lieber etwas Geld drauf, denn bei Rose Versand gibts die glaub ich schon für 169!

Jerry


----------

